# This is why most forums suck :)



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 16, 2015)

Having recently decided to "retire" permanently from Ology after it became clear that the admin didn't give a shit about educating & looking after their members...this post from Jimi, a vet I have a lot of respect for, really hit home with me. 

Hope other members find themselves agreeing as passionately with this as I did:



*Is This Real Life: Enough is Enough!!*

 So I am skimming the forums the other evening like I often do and there it was, “LDG-4033 with MK-677(like stacking TEST and HGH) but safer”. That was the title of the thread. I did a double take and clicked on it thinking to myself possible typo or something? I mean what the HELL is that? Much to my amusement it wasn’t a typo, the post went on to pass along some totally misleading information on LGD-4033 and MK-677. Things like LGD-4033 induces minimal shutdown when in fact LGD has been shown to induce significant suppression at doses as low as 1mg. Then MK was referred to as,” the most convenient form of GH”, like it is actual growth hormone. It also went on to say MK makes body fat seemingly “melt off” and induces rapid muscle gain.

 The first thing that popped into my mind after reading this post was in fact the title of this blog, “Is this real life because enough is enough man.” This thread was kind of the straw that broke the camel’s back. You may have seen me from time to time refer to irresponsible marketing tactics and claims but in my mind this one kind of took the cake. I mean it’s bad enough the inflated claims that are made in order to market & sell products but when you start posting inaccurate information that may actually be harmful to someone’s long term health and wellbeing and that are so misleading they are out and out lies something needs to be said/done.

 A recent lawsuit brought against IronMagLabs echoes a similar sentiment. They are being sued in California court for stating that the Sarm Ostarine does not cause HPTA shutdown and has no adverse side effects what so ever. The facts on this product are clear, it does cause suppression in a dose dependent manner and of course it has side effects that would be considered adverse, almost everything does. Again one has to ask himself, why? Why lie? Why cast aside your very own customers’ health and wellbeing like that just to sell a product? The answer of course is obvious, the almighty dollar.

 Since I have just mentioned a couple Sarms above in my examples of unscrupulous and inaccurate marketing claims now is as good a time as any to address the issue of Sarms and many of the companies selling them. Being the “latest and greatest” I suppose Sarms are the most likely candidates for such erroneous claims to be made but I can honestly say it has been quite a long time since I have seen a product category come to market that has been accompanied by such inaccurate and dubious marketing claims. Companies such as Sarms1 and SarmsSearch along with others dedicated to the sale of sarms have flooded the market with inaccurate, misleading and downright dangerous claims as far as their effects go. The primary area that this has been exhibited in would be Sarms effects on the HPTA. Lets get this straight here and now, all Sarms, some more than others, exhibit a suppressive effect on the HPTA. While this normally occurs in a dose dependent manner some actually exhibit significant suppression at a dose as low as 1mg (LGD-4033)!

 Claims such as Sarms can safely be taken during PCT or Sarms are not suppressive or even the claim that taking a serm alongside of a Sarm will “offset” any suppression are being made. I have one word for all of these claims – Bullshit! These guys need to get their heads out of their asses and realize we are talking about peoples HPTA here, a hormonal system that regulates so many factors in the human body when it comes to overall health, mental and physical wellbeing it isn’t funny. We are potentially talking about someone’s ability to have children here among other things for goodness sake. Now I am not saying that if you take Sarms standalone under the assumption there is no suppression that you will never be able to have a child, not even close. What I am saying is how fvcking irresponsible can you be to make such claims about a product just to line your pockets.

 What we have observed taking place is that not only has this irresponsible marketing occurred on a company level by individual Supplement, Sarms and RC companies but we have seen it carry over to take over entire forums. What seems to occur is that all the companies on said forums band together and agree to support one another’s erroneous contentions, creating a totally misleading environment for many times unsuspecting and often new forum members. It should be mentioned as well that you can pretty much rest assured that a rep who markets for companies that would stoop to such low levels do not have just one user on a forum. What they have no problem doing is creating numerous and multiple users under different user names. This allows them to post something as a rep and use other what I like to call “ghost users” to support their BS claims. So now you are looking at not only the company reps of the immoral companies banding together agreeing to support one another, you have the reps plus perhaps 4-5 additional users each supporting this nonsense when it is posted as well. Now it would be bad enough if it just ended there, more than bad enough, but it doesn’t.

 Taking this crap a step further you have seen entire forums, including staff members sign on and agree to cosign this bullshit! This primarily occurs on forums where the primary concerns of the forum owner and admin have one primary concern and one concern only- the almighty dollar again. The companies are all paying sponsors; paying sponsors are a primary means as to how these forums generate their revenue. The more successful the sponsors are the more likely more sponsors are to sign on and the more likely sponsors are to remain. So the trend of shady marketing, rather than a trickle down effect has a trickle up effect if you will. You now have staff backing these bullshit claims as well. Factor that into the number of forum users you have spouting off and cosigning this bull. The reps, all their ghost users, the staff, all of their nuthugging lackies (in order to remain in the “in” crowd”), the friends of all the reps even seem to want to fit in and be a part of this nonsense to “help a bro out”. You can quickly see where this is heading. Before you know it as I said you have an entire forum that is founded on essentially total bullshit!

 Some companies have seen to it that this will occur right off the bat. They start and have their own forums. This ensures that all of the above mentioned people will participate in this form of unscrupulous marketing. Others simply find a forum that has an owner who has no problem operating his forum in such a manner and they jump on in.

 Forums such as IML, EVO, ASF, Bodybuilding.com and others are examples of forums where the forum owners own their own companies that sell & market products so they are pre-ordained to be the way I just described since apparently the owners have no shame. Now other forums such as Anabolic Minds and Elite are examples of forums that simply allowed this to take place and take over the entire forum…all for a buck.

 You can quickly see where this bullshit has gotten totally out of hand. Now in all fairness I have to mention that some forums recognized this as the direction they had taken and began to see that they were being a part of the problem and chose to make a change and be a part of the solution. For example Elite recognized this and essentially cleaned house of their sponsors. Bullshit companies like Saarms1 and NTBM were given the boot and responsible marketing sponsors such as RUI. I say kudos to them. They had the balls, in spite of looking into the face of great financial loss to stand for what is right and put a stop to it. They have a long road ahead of them but at least they decided to stand for something that is right and see it through.

 Now I have mentioned companies and forums that participate in this crap and I mentioned one forum that did and chose to stop it. In all fairness I should mention that there are companies that have never participated in such marketing tactics. You see it IS possible to market in an ethical and moral fashion. For example what the hell is wrong with saying that a Sarm should be used with a test base or should not be used in PCT? Absolutely nothing! You see Sarms DO have some benefits such as reduced impact on prostate or reduce impact on liver enzymes or in some cases reduced effect on lipid profile. Those things right there make them a highly marketable anabolic without having to stoop to the level of lying about impact on the HPTA! That’s what makes the practice of this reprehensible form of marketing that is taking place even more absurd! Some companies do realize that it is prudent and ethically responsible to market a product on its merits and inform customers as to their potential side effects. Sadly these are few and far between these days but you can recognize them. You can also look to the people that recommend them as a guide. It is obvious in most cases the people that put your wellbeing first and have no agenda but it does take time to recognize who those people are.

 There are also forums that don’t participate in this garbage either. You also should be able to recognize which ones they are. I will again refer to a line I used in a previous blog, if you are reading this on a particular forum there is a good chance that it falls into this category.

 So I have gone on and on about this crap that infuriates me. Its been all about the problem. So what is the solution? Look in the fvcking mirror guys. It is time to grow a set and put a stop to this crap and look out for one another. That’s the thing that floors me; it is people within the community that are ****ing over their very own brothers in iron! WTF is that man?

 You have a choice to make. If you’re a rep look yourself in the mirror and ask yourself how you want to make a buck and at what cost? If you’re a forum owner ask yourself the same. Lastly and most importantly and the group that ironically has the most clout (and is the one on the losing end right now) is just the good old forum member. Its time to support the companies and forums that do business the right way, in a responsible and ethical manner. Its also time to call out these reps, their ghost users, the staff on these forums and all their nuthugging friends. If your posts get deleted then so be it, you have your answer – go to another forum that isn’t a shit hole shill spot and help people there. These guys cant do it all on their own. Educate the newcomer to these tactics, pm them, make them aware. The very solution is in our hands guys. Ask yourself today do I want to be a part of the problem or a part of the solution because that’s what it comes down too. If you aren’t standing for something your falling for anything and it is at the expense of your newcomer and often young brothers in Iron. How about we all start to do the right thing and expect the same from the companies and the forums we choose to support!

Thanks for reading!

Regards,
Jimmyinkedup


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 16, 2015)

Only read the first part 

You quit at ology ....
Welcome to ugbb


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 16, 2015)

I've always thought highly of Jimi. Very smart and very forthcoming. I'm glad he has the balls to speak out loud about this. 

Fukk Dylan Gemeli


----------



## AjSam (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you for your post. You stated very well what a lot of these boards are really about. I have used various forums (Alot of the ones you mention) for research, but it has been difficult to sift through and know who is being honest with their information or just trying to push a product. The Internet lends itself to anonymity and has no conscience.
It seems that the majority of individuals have an agenda and will not think twice about who they run over in the process.
Good information and honest help and support is lost.
This is the reason I came here and hope to make it my home.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 16, 2015)

They are missing an outstanding dude with top shelf knowlege. I read all your post regardless where you are and I am lucky to have gotten to read all your posts over the past 2 years. Keep up the good work sir.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 16, 2015)

It's a brotherhood here, we fight and say stupid stuff but the info is non filtered, non biased, no product pushing bullshit. So hopefully this means you'll stay at ugbb


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 16, 2015)

This is exactly why this is the only bb/pl forum I'm on


----------



## Angrybird (Dec 16, 2015)

Gotta echo ToolSteel on this one....UGBB is the only forum I am a member of, I've never even signed up for any other. I've browsed most of the ones you usually hear mentioned but I read between the lines even then. This post makes me grateful I've made a home here. Thank you all


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 16, 2015)

I signed up ology before coming here, and it was because of my looking into a certain company that brought me here. 

I've never went back to any other board. Don't plan on it either. 

The best part about this board is the fact that if I met any one of you guys in real life it would be like talking to my brother or my family.

Even you Big Z, you are like my goofy cousin that knows a bunch of shit but jokes around so you don't know if he's serious


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 16, 2015)

Great post, 'zilla. Glad you've found a home here.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 16, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Having recently decided to "retire" permanently from Ology after it became clear that the admin didn't give a shit about educating & looking after their members...this post from Jimi, a vet I have a lot of respect for, really hit home with me.
> 
> Hope other members find themselves agreeing as passionately with this as I did:



Thanks for the kind words ripped...I have always had much respect for you and your contributions to the forums. Im honored you posted this up.
Regards,
Jimmy


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 16, 2015)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Thanks for the kind words ripped...I have always had much respect for you and your contributions to the forums. Im honored you posted this up.
> Regards,
> Jimmy



Nice seeing you here Jimmy. Take your shoes off and stay a while.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 16, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Nice seeing you here Jimmy. Take your shoes off and stay a while.



I will. Thank you for the kind words man. Been a long time since I have been here, thats my bad. I think I will pop in more often man!


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 16, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I've always thought highly of Jimi. Very smart and very forthcoming. I'm glad he has the balls to speak out loud about this.
> 
> Fukk Dylan Gemeli



I have browsed Dylan's forum and seems sarms are looked at as being safer than AAS, but considering all the hype it sure sounds like a lot of claptrap. Dylan looks like a tweaker  too, haha


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 16, 2015)

So happy I was invited here from EVO.  This is home.


----------



## DF (Dec 16, 2015)

I was under the impression that the owner of Ology was also the owner of RUI.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 16, 2015)

DF said:


> I was under the impression that the owner of Ology was also the owner of RUI.



Nope, not so at all man.


----------



## DF (Dec 16, 2015)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Nope, not so at all man.



Damn, wish I could remember who told me that.  It may have been Zeek, but I'm not sure.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 16, 2015)

I had an account on ology. I'm sure it's still there, I haven't checked in over a year. 
I followed a log there. Forget the guy's name. But he was running psl, obviously, and I was interested. Followed along the whole time. Thought maybe he was a pussy, or had shit diet, because he wasn't making any sort of gains. By the end of the cycle he refused to even post pictures. 
That's when I found ugbb. And the truth behind most other forums. 

Bottom line this place is amazing. 


Even if I do have to put up with Z.... :32 (20):


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 16, 2015)

DF said:


> Damn, wish I could remember who told me that.  It may have been Zeek, but I'm not sure.



Nahh I mean think about it - they were a sponsor for years at steroid . com and dave and brian (ology and steroid owners) hate each other man. No way Brian would let them be on his forum. In addition I know who does own rui and it isnt any forum owner at all man.


----------



## DF (Dec 16, 2015)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Nahh I mean think about it - they were a sponsor for years at steroid . com and dave and brian (ology and steroid owners) hate each other man. No way Brian would let them be on his forum. In addition I know who does own rui and it isnt any forum owner at all man.



Good to know! thanks for the info.  Stick around you'll like it here.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 16, 2015)

Place is a joke and I found t hat out years ago. Truthfully, I don't understand how anyone with any brains would want to even be part of that community.  It's easy to see they delete posts about sponsors because they pay the bills there.  Wish people could wake up and see why most of the smarts vets that were around years ago are not members anymore or banned.  Fuking retards.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 16, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Place is a joke and I found t hat out years ago. Truthfully, I don't understand how anyone with any brains would want to even be part of that community.  It's easy to see they delete posts about sponsors because they pay the bills there.  Wish people could wake up and see why most of the smarts vets that were around years ago are not members anymore or banned.  Fuking retards.



Look regardless of that someone has to steer the newbs in the right direction man. Someone has to post the real scoop there as far as aas use, diet, training etc. Is it a problem when a forum is run like that - hell yes and I dont blame people for leaving but someone has to try to be a part of the solution, making sure solid advice is given to these newbs man. Regardless of admins policy as far as sponsors go you have to remember there a a lot of newbs joining there and they need direction man. At least you can provide them with solid advice and info long enough until they can see for themselves what the forum is about and decide whether or not they want to be a part of it man.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 16, 2015)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Look regardless of that someone has to steer the newbs in the right direction man. Someone has to post the real scoop there as far as aas use, diet, training etc. Is it a problem when a forum is run like that - hell yes and I dont blame people for leaving but someone has to try to be a part of the solution, making sure solid advice is given to these newbs man. Regardless of admins policy as far as sponsors go you have to remember there a a lot of newbs joining there and they need direction man. At least you can provide them with solid advice and info long enough until they can see for themselves what the forum is about and decide whether or not they want to be a part of it man.



Yeah, I don't knock you for that, everyone needs help, but realistically if yiu think "one" person makes or breaks a board that's false.  But, someone with your will and smarts does not deserve to be apart of a community  where they don't value guys that help others. I joined there in 2008 or somewhere around there  and had damn near 7k posts and was banned because I outed a scammer. That's how you're valued over there so helping others gets you nowhere and that's how they truly value their vets. So place is still a joke along with what happens to those who truly care and you're one of them.


----------



## DF (Dec 16, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Yeah, I don't knock you for that, everyone needs help, but realistically if yiu think "one" person makes or breaks a board that's false.  But, someone with your will and smarts does not deserve to be apart of a community  where they don't value guys that help others. I joined there in 2008 or somewhere around there  and had damn near 7k posts and was banned because I outed a scammer. That's how you're valued over there so helping others gets you nowhere and that's how they truly value their vets. So place is still a joke along with what happens to those who truly care and you're one of them.



Post whore!


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 16, 2015)

DF said:


> Post whore!



Remember I brought you into ug, and I can take you out df.  Lol


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 16, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Yeah, I don't knock you for that, everyone needs help, but realistically if yiu think "one" person makes or breaks a board that's false.  But, someone with your will and smarts does not deserve to be apart of a community  where they don't value guys that help others. I joined there in 2008 or somewhere around there  and had damn near 7k posts and was banned because I outed a scammer. That's how you're valued over there so helping others gets you nowhere and that's how they truly value their vets. So place is still a joke along with what happens to those who truly care and you're one of them.



Unfortunately I had to learn this the hard way.

Me, Jimi along with many other valuable members over there know the issues but still tried to make a difference by educating members with evidence based recommendations, limiting the amount of bullshit marketing, etc.
We had the support of multiple moderators as well...IMO they shouldn't be blamed for the reputation that board has. The owner should.

The last straw for me was when the admin themselves started spreading the bullshit marketing themselves and refused to respond when called out on it. This happened several times.
That's when I realised that the owner of the board is interested only in money and doesn't care about the members at all.
I won't lie...that hurt me a lot more than most stuff over the internet really should.

That's when I realised that by continuing to post over there I was, indirectly, showing support to both the owner & the forum. So I "retired".


----------



## IronCore (Dec 16, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Yeah, I don't knock you for that, everyone needs help, but realistically if yiu think "one" person makes or breaks a board that's false.  But, someone with your will and smarts does not deserve to be apart of a community  where they don't value guys that help others. I joined there in 2008 or somewhere around there  and had damn near 7k posts and was banned because I outed a scammer. That's how you're valued over there so helping others gets you nowhere and that's how they truly value their vets. So place is still a joke along with what happens to those who truly care and you're one of them.



7k posts... do you even lift bro?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 16, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Yeah, I don't knock you for that, everyone needs help, but realistically if yiu think "one" person makes or breaks a board that's false.  But, someone with your will and smarts does not deserve to be apart of a community  where they don't value guys that help others. I joined there in 2008 or somewhere around there  and had damn near 7k posts and was banned because I outed a scammer. That's how you're valued over there so helping others gets you nowhere and that's how they truly value their vets. So place is still a joke along with what happens to those who truly care and you're one of them.



I do not dispute much of what you say but what I do I do for the benefit of the member, not the forum. One person can in no way make or break a forum BUT one person CAN make or break a newbs first cycle and so on. Thats really where I try to make a difference. If I can get a newb and steer him in the right direction, tell him to ignore the BS advice and do it the right way and explain to him what that is, I have accomplished my goal man.


----------



## IronCore (Dec 16, 2015)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> I do not dispute much of what you say but what I do I do for the benefit of the member, not the forum. One person can in no way make or break a forum BUT one person CAN make or break a newbs first cycle and so on. Thats really where I try to make a difference. If I can get a newb and steer him in the right direction, tell him to ignore the BS advice and do it the right way and explain to him what that is, I have accomplished my goal man.



so true!

(10 Chars)


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 16, 2015)

IronCore said:


> 7k posts... do you even lift bro?



He lifts his fingers to the keyboard


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 16, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> He lifts his fingers to the keyboard



And the food to my mouth


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 17, 2015)

So which one of you Ology Bitches went running back to Dave telling him this Blog was posted here?
Thanks a lot you douchebag, whomever you are.....


----------



## blackpantherusmc (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow, that is some really good info! I am new here and I also am a rep, being a rep gives me purpose to help others out so they have nothing to worry about. I do a lot of work that is not compensated for and I love to do it. I have been doing a lot of reading here and look forward to being a part of this community.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 17, 2015)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> So which one of you Ology Bitches went running back to Dave telling him this Blog was posted here?
> Thanks a lot you douchebag, whomever you are.....



Sucks to hear man...


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 17, 2015)

I'll tell you who it wasnt!! Lol who the he'll is Dave anyway?  I also thought a mod from ology was a member here if I'm not mistaken and my guess would be him.


----------



## DF (Dec 17, 2015)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> So which one of you Ology Bitches went running back to Dave telling him this Blog was posted here?
> Thanks a lot you douchebag, whomever you are.....



Sorry to hear, but there are snitches every where.  Also if you didn't know they read PM's over at Ology.  So, if you are inviting guys over here thru their PM system they know about it.


----------



## DF (Dec 17, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> I'll tell you who it wasnt!! Lol who the he'll is Dave anyway?  I also thought a mod from ology was a member here if I'm not mistaken and my guess would be him.



Dave is they guy that owns Ology Herm.  Keep up buddy.  We know all about Dave.  How he hosts his server in the US is beyond silly.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 17, 2015)

Man that's messed up. 

I didn't know who dave was either, but I didn't stick there long enough


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 18, 2015)

May have to see if I remember my old pw and go snoop around..


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 18, 2015)

Correction it was not the mod and it would have to be someone else.  My mistake jimi and don't hold my statement to be true cause it wasn't. Just to clarify that you don't hold a grudge to the wrong guy cause mega is a good dude AND I WAS UNAWARE It was him for im never over there.


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 18, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Correction it was not the mod and it would have to be someone else.  My mistake jimi and don't hold my statement to be true cause it wasn't. Just to clarify that you don't hold a grudge to the wrong guy cause mega is a good dude AND I WAS UNAWARE It was him for im never over there.



Thanks for clarifying this.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 18, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Correction it was not the mod and it would have to be someone else.  My mistake jimi and don't hold my statement to be true cause it wasn't. Just to clarify that you don't hold a grudge to the wrong guy cause mega is a good dude AND I WAS UNAWARE It was him for im never over there.



Yeah no worries. Of all people I know it isnt Mega for sure. He and I are great friends and he would never do that man. 
No problem at all man- thanks for trying to help figure it out. Honestly it is what it is, whatever.


----------



## bigben66 (Dec 18, 2015)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Yeah no worries. Of all people I know it isnt Mega for sure. He and I are great friends and he would never do that man.
> No problem at all man- thanks for trying to help figure it out. Honestly it is what it is, whatever.



I hope you're not looking in this direction Jimi... I haven't been near either forum in days due to work commitments...
And I keep myself as far away as possible from all this political BS if I can.

For those of you UG regulars who don't know me, I've been using 'Ology for quite a considerable while, I guess you could consider me a vet over there.

Things have been happening over there lately that I simply don't agree with, and along with a couple of my closer buddies we decided to spread our wings - I'd only heard good things about this place and when 'Zilla invited me over - I thought, why not!?

I have the utmost respect for Jimi, I agree with the bulk of his rant wholeheartedly. 

I'm only hear to learn, help others, and share gear banter. It's as simple as that. I have no agenda, and like I say, the political BS doesn't interest me one iota.


----------



## IronCore (Dec 18, 2015)

Ology??? Is that place still around??? holy shit... good thing you did the copy and paste on that Jimi... now it will actually be read and used... tell dave he should join up here and give that article his blessings... And you LeanHerm... you need to hit the gym you skinny little fawker!


----------



## Onk (Dec 18, 2015)

IronCore said:


> Ology??? Is that place still around??? holy shit... good thing you did the copy and paste on that Jimi... now it will actually be read and used... tell dave he should join up here and give that article his blessings... And you LeanHerm... you need to hit the gym you skinny little fawker!



you may have noticed a few ology people joining this forum recently (if you know ology that is), there's certainly a good reason for it!


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 18, 2015)

I just logged on to my ology account. I have 33 posts there lol. 
Most recent thread I sub'd to was jimi's lean bulk thing lol


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 18, 2015)

bigben66 said:


> I hope you're not looking in this direction Jimi... I haven't been near either forum in days due to work commitments...
> And I keep myself as far away as possible from all this political BS if I can.
> 
> For those of you UG regulars who don't know me, I've been using 'Ology for quite a considerable while, I guess you could consider me a vet over there.
> ...



Well said Ben.
I always intended on bringing the valuable members over here with me once I made the move permanent - you, along with the other recent converts, certainly fit into that category man.


Dave has made posts telling newbies that IGF-1 would eliminate the need for PCT & prevent HPTA shutdown...that you can keep gains beyond your genetic limit...that if you don't take whey isolate immediately postwo your muscles will disappear...
These are the words of an owner who doesn't give a shit about helping newbies - he only cares about helping his bank balance. 
**** him and his BS marketing, troll infested board.

The best way to help newbies over there is to direct them AWAY from that place and Jimi's post does a lot to hopefully open their eyes so they can get an idea of what goes on at some boards & to avoid them.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 19, 2015)

bigben66 said:


> I hope you're not looking in this direction Jimi... I haven't been near either forum in days due to work commitments...
> And I keep myself as far away as possible from all this political BS if I can.
> 
> For those of you UG regulars who don't know me, I've been using 'Ology for quite a considerable while, I guess you could consider me a vet over there.
> ...



No, Im not Ben.
Actually Im not looking in any direction man. It is what it is. What I said needed to be said and let the chips fall where they may.
Its nice to hear that I am not alone in feeling the way I do.


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> No, Im not Ben.
> Actually Im not looking in any direction man. It is what it is. What I said needed to be said and let the chips fall where they may.
> Its nice to hear that I am not alone in feeling the way I do.



You spoke the truth.  You are not alone.


----------



## DF (Dec 19, 2015)

Quite a few of the founding members of UG came over from Ology.  We came over for the same reasons that you fellas are here now.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 19, 2015)

It goes through spurs, alot of us are from ology, got this board running. We all were banned on ology, then it stopped for a while, then you'll see a member here and there from ology.


----------



## MikeLiftss (Dec 20, 2015)

This place is music to my ears. I just got done researching SARMS and felt like I was in a twister full of bulls*t. 

After so much reading you decipher the bs comments, the shameless plugs, the misinformation, and so on. Kinda feel disgusted but I'm glad I'm not alone and someone else feels the same way.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 21, 2015)

Just want to thank everyone here for the feedback. Quite a few people reched out to me via pm and even on other forums commenting on this write up. I want to thank zilla for sharing it and thanking the people here for the kind words and support. I am glad to hear I was not alone in my thoughts on this and I really appreciate the support guys. Thank You!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 22, 2015)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Just want to thank everyone here for the feedback. Quite a few people reched out to me via pm and even on other forums commenting on this write up. I want to thank zilla for sharing it and thanking the people here for the kind words and support. I am glad to hear I was not alone in my thoughts on this and I really appreciate the support guys. Thank You!



No problem man. 
Its especially good to see some of the new guys paying attention to your post since they're the ones at most risk of the things you mentioned in there. Hopefully it makes them more cautious when deciding which board to join, who to listen to, etc in future.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 8, 2016)

I got banned on ology today because I gladly told the admin to please ban me! that admin "Milton" sent me a pm asking questions about a company I took issue with from lack of communication to their customers because they are a forum sponsor. I replied to all his freaking pm's to me all but to see him post that I sent him 4 pm's whining about the company and if it happened again id be banned. so I told him please ban me! I was called douche, whiny and many other things from a few members there yet nothing was told to them for any of it. I don't feel like anything I posted was wrong! it was simply my frustration due to lack of communication to clients! then to top it all off, the "Milton" loser admin sends me the email saying ive been banned along with telling me "go wipe your ass and suck on your momas tit bitch" really? how awesome is he? as I posted here in my journey to weight loss, I buried my mother last November, and that was the starting point of my journey so for that, I take personal offence too!! what a bunch of classy people! that being said, there are e few here that took up for me and for that, a big thank you is in order! so thanks! much appreciated!!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2450


----------



## bigdog (Feb 8, 2016)

oh yea, I was brianbgboy on ology not bigdog. whew!! what a morning!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2451


----------



## DF (Feb 8, 2016)

I just read through that thread.  I handed out a copule neg reps.  Wonder if I will get banned for that?  LOL


----------



## Mythos (Feb 8, 2016)

bigdog said:


> oh yea, I was brianbgboy on ology not bigdog. whew!! what a morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sucks! **** them.. so far I really like this forum. It's night and day from all the others I've seen, except maybe some Canadian ones.


----------



## Schredder (Feb 8, 2016)

bigdog said:


> I got banned on ology today because I gladly told the admin to please ban me! that admin "Milton" sent me a pm asking questions about a company I took issue with from lack of communication to their customers because they are a forum sponsor. I replied to all his freaking pm's to me all but to see him post that I sent him 4 pm's whining about the company and if it happened again id be banned. so I told him please ban me! I was called douche, whiny and many other things from a few members there yet nothing was told to them for any of it. I don't feel like anything I posted was wrong! it was simply my frustration due to lack of communication to clients! then to top it all off, the "Milton" loser admin sends me the email saying ive been banned along with telling me "go wipe your ass and suck on your momas tit bitch" really? how awesome is he? as I posted here in my journey to weight loss, I buried my mother last November, and that was the starting point of my journey so for that, I take personal offence too!! what a bunch of classy people! that being said, there are e few here that took up for me and for that, a big thank you is in order! so thanks! much appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.....just wow.  You made a wise choice in not wanting to be there.  Its not your loss my friend.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 8, 2016)

lol. hopefully I wasn't the one you gave negative reps too! I actually told him to ban me! I have no time to deal with that crap. the issue I had with the company was simply lack of communication and I discussed my travel with them prior to any agreement! oh well! oh and to top it off, I didn't start the damn thread just was one of the many dealing with the crap and replied!


----------



## DF (Feb 8, 2016)

bigdog said:


> lol. hopefully I wasn't the one you gave negative reps too! I actually told him to ban me! I have no time to deal with that crap. the issue I had with the company was simply lack of communication and I discussed my travel with them prior to any agreement! oh well! oh and to top it off, I didn't start the damn thread just was one of the many dealing with the crap and replied!



Lol, no! I neg repped the usual fuk tards over there.  Det Oak & some shit mod.  In business communication is key.  LAck of that = loss of good business.  Also the IMT dude seems pretty unprofessional. Fuk um


----------



## bigdog (Feb 8, 2016)

Schredder said:


> Wow.....just wow.  You made a wise choice in not wanting to be there.  Its not your loss my friend.


 I agree! total disaster from the start! the big bad admin "Milton" had to side with them as they are forum sponsors there. I should have posted his pm's to me bashing them prior to getting myself banned so some of the bandwagoners could see his true colors but overall its better to walk away! its honestly not worth the time or conductive to my journey!


----------



## bigdog (Feb 8, 2016)

DF said:


> Lol, no! I neg repped the usual fuk tards over there.  Det Oak & some shit mod.  In business communication is key.  LAck of that = loss of good business.  Also the IMT dude seems pretty unprofessional. Fuk um


 the imt guy is a lying sack of shit! make lots of promises until he gets your money then no response to any communications! he knew I had to come to Atlanta as we discussed it. then after a week of not giving multiple people tracking numbers or communicating anything its everyone elses fault! numerous lame excuses like I was in Hawaii and the airlines lost my bag containing my computer? am I the only one that can email from my laptop and if I don't have that I can use my cellphone? besides, in business if you are going to be out of the office, shouldn't you either have someone responding for you or at least put an out of the office standard reply on your email so people know your out? im glad to be away from ology and even more happy to get away from imt!!!


----------



## DF (Feb 8, 2016)

bigdog said:


> the imt guy is a lying sack of shit! make lots of promises until he gets your money then no response to any communications! he knew I had to come to Atlanta as we discussed it. then after a week of not giving multiple people tracking numbers or communicating anything its everyone elses fault! numerous lame excuses like I was in Hawaii and the airlines lost my bag containing my computer? am I the only one that can email from my laptop and if I don't have that I can use my cellphone? besides, in business if you are going to be out of the office, shouldn't you either have someone responding for you or at least put an out of the office standard reply on your email so people know your out? im glad to be away from ology and even more happy to get away from imt!!!



There are a shit ton of Trt clincs.  Fuk them!  Once they are done paying for sponsorship at Ology those same guys that were supporting them will be bashing them.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 8, 2016)

DF said:


> There are a shit ton of Trt clincs.  Fuk them!  Once they are done paying for sponsorship at Ology those same guys that were supporting them will be bashing them.


yes the sure will be! I am already with a different trt clinic. the reason I was considering change was only because my current clinic only offers 8 week plans which require me to have to be home to receive meds every other month which is difficult with my work travel stuff. no big deal! ill learn to love it based off what that crap led too!!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 8, 2016)

There was no excuse for the way you were treated as a paying customer in that thread - that's why me & Mega defended you.

Unfortunately, your experience isn't a new one.
DPR (the ology owner) is only interested in making money. Therefore he, and the other admin, will always side with the sources regardless of how badly you were treated. 
Helping members is NOT, I repeat, NOT the main priority over there.

As for DET-OAK aka NEWBIE23, he is a notorious fraud well known by some of the vets around here.
- He started cycling in 2009 after training for a whopping 1 year. 
- He asked many of the usual questions newbies asked and yet somehow found himself in charge of IMT in 2012 after just 3 years of being around this community. 
- Despite his protests in that thread, he is still very much involved with IMT as of Aug 2015. 
- He has no relevant educational background in this field and certainly wouldn't find himself in such a position if it was a real, legit clinic and not some online whatever. 
- He is the very definition of a "pubmed guru" as evidenced by the arguments he has been involved in with me, Austinite, Dr Scally, Concilliator, Jimmyinkedup and many other smarter individuals who saw through his online façade. 
- Lots of evidence for his shitty reputation here: https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=ssl#q=the-det-oak

Ology is a sinking ship with more & more being exposed about it as time goes on.
You deserve to be on a board that actually cares about its members & addresses their concerns - like here


----------



## bigdog (Feb 8, 2016)

thanks! truly appreciated!


----------



## bigdog (Feb 11, 2016)

just wanted to add that imt will not return my calls, emails or texts and have not refunded me my money either. real awesome people to do business with! this was 4 days ago and the last reply from them! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2469


----------



## Anzel (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow! I just joined ugbb because of a thread I felt was very honest in opinion and noticed no mods crashing in to massage it or steer it or to argue. I thought it was refreshing. Wow no censorship!
Then I come across this thread!.. I know Ripp, Bigben, mega, jimi. Cause I'm an ology member! 
I had an issue once with a sponsor that came and went and when I complained and attempted to let others know I was slapped around.... that sponsor was gone quick and I suspected ology didn't want them.
I'm still a member there but for only one reason.... mega,halfwit,big Ben and some others . 
I also enjoyed reading Ripp posts and considered him a much needed influence on the board
 So I guess I have me a new forum to read!


----------



## Onk (Feb 22, 2016)

Whippedeye said:


> Wow! I just joined ugbb because of a thread I felt was very honest in opinion and noticed no mods crashing in to massage it or steer it or to argue. I thought it was refreshing. Wow no censorship!
> Then I come across this thread!.. I know Ripp, Bigben, mega, jimi. Cause I'm an ology member!
> I had an issue once with a sponsor that came and went and when I complained and attempted to let others know I was slapped around.... that sponsor was gone quick and I suspected ology didn't want them.
> I'm still a member there but for only one reason.... mega,halfwit,big Ben and some others .
> ...



You aren't alone mate, fair few ppl have started posting on UGBB because of what ology has become!


----------



## bigdog (Feb 22, 2016)

mrrippedzilla said:


> there was no excuse for the way you were treated as a paying customer in that thread - that's why me & mega defended you.
> 
> Unfortunately, your experience isn't a new one.
> Dpr (the ology owner) is only interested in making money. Therefore he, and the other admin, will always side with the sources regardless of how badly you were treated.
> ...


2 weeks banned, 2 weeks of no returned calls or emails from imt! Never refunded me either! My cc company will dispute the charges today but to think they beat up on me and then banned me for defending myself against a bum site sponsor/vendor is a damn shame! My ban is off over there but im not ever going back!! Smh!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 22, 2016)

bigdog said:


> 2 weeks banned, 2 weeks of no returned calls or emails from imt! Never refunded me either! My cc company will dispute the charges today but to think they beat up on me and then banned me for defending myself against a bum site sponsor/vendor is a damn shame! My ban is off over there but im not ever going back!! Smh!



Considering how popular this thread has been, hopefully others will read your experiences and learn to avoid IMT (and Ology) in the future. 

You've taken the right course of action. That place doesn't permanently ban members anymore because activity is down...so if you want to hurt them, stop being active


----------



## bigdog (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh dont worry, im never going back on that crap shoot site! Total b/s and a huge waste of time! Much better crew here!


----------



## Anzel (Feb 22, 2016)

Activity is down
You're right. That's why I wound up here.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 22, 2016)

whippedeye said:


> activity is down
> you're right. That's why i wound up here.


the admins there are asses and the main reason activity is down. Total assclowns!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 22, 2016)

you guys know ology was always like this right?


----------



## Anzel (Feb 22, 2016)

My experience there was mostly very good. Once u learn who knew there shit and pay attention  to them and learn to do things right


----------



## Anzel (Feb 22, 2016)

As far as the other business I just figured ignore it


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Aug 8, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Having recently decided to "retire" permanently from Ology after it became clear that the admin didn't give a shit about educating & looking after their members...this post from Jimi, a vet I have a lot of respect for, really hit home with me.
> 
> Hope other members find themselves agreeing as passionately with this as I did:
> 
> ...



man, i followed you from ology to here , love reading your posts, always backing up with real science and facts!


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Aug 9, 2016)

Really glad I got to read this! Thanks for writing this up. It got my blood pumping a little, and makes me want to find all those ghost users and get them banned.


----------



## therealkozmo (May 9, 2017)

yeah **** ology
rui is underdosed


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 9, 2017)

Good write up, right there!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 17, 2017)

I remember that dude Matt haha,
We use to hike on him everday.....fukN idiot that guy was


----------



## tradesman (Apr 23, 2021)

Browsing through this forum I’m thankful to see plenty of individuals here that will correct misinformation or call someone out for making false claims. I originally started out with sarms, peptides and pro hormones because they were so readily available and I found many posts elsewhere about how to stack them and how much safer they were supposed to be or that there was no need for pct or minimal pct... Needless to say those “safe alternatives” led to me going on TRT in my late twenties. Keep spreading factual information. Hopefully anyone looking to get started will understand that many “alternatives” carry similar sides, additional sides, higher hepatotoxicity etc.


----------

